# [Kernel] Hibernation cassée entre 3.6 et 3.7

## sebB

Bonjour,

En fait ce n'est pas un problème spécifique à gentoo mais d'autres distrib sont aussi affectées.

Depuis le passage au kernel 3.7, l'hibernation ne fonctionne pas et provoque un kernel panic.

Vu que personne n'a de soluce j'ai ouvert un bug.

https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=54331

Mon anglais étant limité (pour ne pas dire très) j'aimerais votre aide.

Le commit en cause est celui-ci

http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commit;h=033d9959ed2dc1029217d4165f80a71702dc578e

J'ai du mal à comprendre le #3

Je comprends, je vais sur le commit parent 974a847e00cf3ff1695e62b276892137893706ab et je rajoute la ligne qui a été enlevée dans le fichier omap_l3_noc.c du kernel 3.7.2 (qui a le probleme)?

Pour le #4

Quand je tape pm-hibernate, mon écran s'éteind et suit un kernel panic.

Comment je peux récupérer ces logs?

A priori rien dans /var/log/messages.

Merci

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Es-tu sous une configuration ARM/OMAP3 (BeagleBoard) ? A voir ce fichier, il ne devrait pas te concerner.

Quelle est ta configuration : carte graphique, réseau, chipset, et version du noyau (Gentoo, vanilla, ....) ?

----------

## sebB

Désolé, oublié de donner les infos.

Kernel : gentoo-sources

Carte graphique: Radeon HD 5000

Réseau: Atheros

Ordi ce qu'il y a de plus classique (ASUS N61J)

Arch est aussi affecté par ce bug https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=156276

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.11.50 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.7.2-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.7.9-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_Q_720_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

KiB Mem:     3970616 total,   2532096 free

KiB Swap:    8388604 total,   8388604 free

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 25 Feb 2013 11:15:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.6 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=9 --load-average=9.0 --keep-going --with-bdeps=y"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news nodoc parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"                                                              

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"                                               

MAKEOPTS="-j9 -l9"                                                              

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"                                                  

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"                                                          

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/usr/portage/tmpfs"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage/tree"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm iconv ipv6 jpeg kde lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt3support qt4 readline sdl semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xinerama xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" DRACUT_MODULES="lvm" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" SANE_BACKENDS="epson" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon r600" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

lspci

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DMI (rev 11)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 11)

00:08.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor System Management Registers (rev 11)

00:08.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor Semaphore and Scratchpad Registers (rev 11)

00:08.2 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor System Control and Status Registers (rev 11)

00:08.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor Miscellaneous Registers (rev 11)

00:10.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link (rev 11)

00:10.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Routing and Protocol Registers (rev 11)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 06)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 06)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev 06)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev 06)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev 06)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev a6)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 5 Series Chipset LPC Interface Controller (rev 06)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 4 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 06)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset SMBus Controller (rev 06)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Madison [Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series]

01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Redwood HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5000 Series]

03:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

07:00.0 USB controller: NEC Corporation uPD720200 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 03)

08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR8131 Gigabit Ethernet (rev c0)

ff:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-Core Registers (rev 04)

ff:00.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder (rev 04)

ff:02.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link 0 (rev 04)

ff:02.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Physical 0 (rev 04)

ff:03.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller (rev 04)

ff:03.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Target Address Decoder (rev 04)

ff:03.4 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Test Registers (rev 04)

ff:04.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0 Control Registers (rev 04)

ff:04.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0 Address Registers (rev 04)

ff:04.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0 Rank Registers (rev 04)

ff:04.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0 Thermal Control Registers (rev 04)

ff:05.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 1 Control Registers (rev 04)

ff:05.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 1 Address Registers (rev 04)

ff:05.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 1 Rank Registers (rev 04)

ff:05.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 1 Thermal Control Registers (rev 04
```

----------

## guilc

 *sebB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai du mal à comprendre le #3
> 
> Je comprends, je vais sur le commit parent 974a847e00cf3ff1695e62b276892137893706ab et je rajoute la ligne qui a été enlevée dans le fichier omap_l3_noc.c du kernel 3.7.2 (qui a le probleme)?
> ...

 

Non, ce qu'il te dit c'est qu'en fait ce commit est le merge d'une branche. Donc en fait, ce n'est pas un seul commit, c'est un "groupe" de commits qui ont été faits dans une branche à part.

Si tu veux remonter les commits, faut remonter dans la bonne branche, c'est à dire ici : http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commit;h=7c6e72e46c9ea4a88f3f8ba96edce9db4bd48726

Le commit sur omap est dans la branche "maître" de Linus.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour le #4
> 
> Quand je tape pm-hibernate, mon écran s'éteind et suit un kernel panic.
> ...

 

Il est possible de dumper les kernel panic sur une liaison série. Mais 1) c'est pas immédiat, 2) tous les PC modernes n'ont pas de port série accessible.

Conclusion, une photo de l'écran sera le plus simple  :Wink: 

----------

## sebB

 *Quote:*   

> Si tu veux remonter les commits, faut remonter dans la bonne branche, c'est à dire ici : http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commit;h=7c6e72e46c9ea4a88f3f8ba96edce9db4bd48726

 

ok par contre ca part dans tous les sens

 *Quote:*   

> Conclusion, une photo de l'écran sera le plus simple

 

Avec plaisir,   :Very Happy: 

http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1361901057.jpg

En fait l'écran s'éteint (ca passe du bureau à l'extinction direct, en tty aussi) et kernel panic

----------

